# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaasretentie

## R.vd.Heijden

Mijn vraag: kent iemand een speciale stimulatie therapie, om een blaas, waarvan nog maar 1 tiende van de hoeveelheid urine door normaal urineren geleegd wordt en waarvan de rest afgetapt moet worden, via extra impulsen, weer te prikkelen om normaal te gaan werken ???

----------

